# RIP Crew of Flipper 75



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

My son sent this picture from Kandahar Air Base in Afghanistan. Rest in Peace to the crew of Flipper 75, which went down this past week.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Salute!


----------

